# HELP!! LAKE TURNOVER?? LM'S/CRAPPIE?



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Hurt my shoulder, have not been able to fish for awhile.
Has lake turnover kicked in ? 
Anyone catching any good numbers of LM bass ?
Also, how bout crappie fishing, has fall bite kicked in ?

(Don't want to test shoulder yet if bass/crappie are idle.)

Thx in advance for any info.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bass have been VERY active. I have not crappie fished. But imagine they are to.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

For GODS sake.... Someone help this poor man before he posts this again


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You might get a better response if you post in the lounge section.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

CFIden said:


> For GODS sake.... Someone help this poor man before he posts this again


Ya....guess I did carries away....but wanted to make I got some responses !


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

THE POPE said:


> Ya....guess I did carries away....but wanted to make sure I got some responses !


Good thing I did carried away, 5 forums....1helpful repsonse.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

THE POPE said:


> Good thing I did carried away, 5 forums....1 helpful response.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Bass have been VERY active. I have not crappie fished. But imagine they are to.


Ok.....thx, much appreciated !


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

THE POPE said:


> Good thing I did carried away, 5 forums....1helpful repsonse.


As others have stated a single thread in the Lounge would have been the way to go.

Smallmouth have been very, very active. Not sure about Largemouth.

Some of the Crappie Guys on here have been struggling the past week or so: https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/fall-crappie-bite-delayed.320014/

Turnover has not kicked in as of yet, at least not that I can tell. That said it should be well underway by this time next week from the looks of things.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

And about turnover... you need a thermocline to set up before turnover can happen. I really dont think a thermocline set up in moat of are lakes this summer. And dont think ever sets up in the shallower lakes and rivers. 
I think fall turnover is a non factor this fall.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> And about turnover... you need a thermocline to set up before turnover can happen. I really dont think a thermocline set up in moat of are lakes this summer. And dont think ever sets up in the shallower lakes and rivers.
> I think fall turnover is a non factor this fall.


Definitely defer to your judgement on turnover speculation.

That said I think it's safe to say that IF there is a going to be a turnover it will start next week.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Definitely defer to your judgement on turnover speculation.
> 
> That said I think it's safe to say that IF there is a going to be a turnover it will start next week.


Im just guessing on wether any set up or not this year. I dont have dem fancy electronics on my kayak. Lol my depth finder is a 1/8 oz jig.... 
But with all the rain early summer then all the windy days and semi mild mid-summer id say most lajes didnt get a chance for one to set up....


----------



## bassman51 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was at clear Creek on Saturday and it sure looked like to me that it had turned over the water color was an emerald green and looked like it had a lot of small stuff in it almost like an alga bloom could not get any Bass to bite


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bassman51 said:


> I was at clear Creek on Saturday and it sure looked like to me that it had turned over the water color was an emerald green and looked like it had a lot of small stuff in it almost like an alga bloom could not get any Bass to bite


Algea boom and turnover are completly different animals.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

During fall turnover you will see bottom setimate,old rotten leafs,etc. 
Someone else im sure can explain the science behind it better then me. An algea boom is more about whats being dumped in the water,tgen the right weather causing it to grow. Lolol again someone else can explain all the science behind it WAY BETTER then me....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I just re-read your post bassman,i thought it read clearfork i see it says clear creek. 
What you seen was just a algea bloom im guessing


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

turnover is pretty simple… During the summer, the coldest water is at the bottom of the lake, and the warmest water is at the top… In the fall, when the surface water starts getting cooler … It becomes more dense, and basically, that dense water "sinks"...and starts mixing with the water at the bottom of the lake… And it ends up turning up all the dead rotten sediment at the bottom of lake...this is why you see all the old rotten leaves scattered throughout the lake, and it is usually accompanied by a foul smell. fishing during the turnover is pretty hard, because when that surface water "sank"...it distributes oxygen throughout the entire water column, all over the lake... so now, fish are not only in scattered locations, but they are also at scattered Depths.
but the good news is, the turnover does not last very long, maybe only a couple of days to a week or less...after the turnover, you can start "patterning" fish again


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

9Left said:


> turnover is pretty simple… During the summer, the coldest water is at the bottom of the lake, and the warmest water is at the top… In the fall, when the surface water starts getting cooler … It becomes more dense, and basically, that dense water "sinks"...and starts mixing with the water at the bottom of the lake… And it ends up turning up all the dead rotten sediment at the bottom of lake...this is why you see all the old rotten leaves scattered throughout the lake, and it is usually accompanied by a foul smell. fishing during the turnover is pretty hard, because when that surface water "sank"...it distributes oxygen throughout the entire water column, all over the lake... so now, fish are not only in scattered locations, but they are also at scattered Depths.
> but the good news is, the turnover does not last very long, maybe only a couple of days to a week or less...after the turnover, you can start "patterning" fish again


Thanks for the explanation.
The shallow lakes around here like indian an buckeye dont see a turnover because there is no thermocline. Same with the rivers an most moving water.

Ive herd guys on the other hand say when a lake turns over its there favorite time to fish. The bottom being stirred up makes a sort of feeding frenzy.....

I have also found that fall turnover is the #1 excuse why guys dont catch fish in the fall,even on lakes with no turnover.....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Water is its most dense at 39 degrees F or 4 degrees C. The surface must cool to or below 39F for turnover to occur. Waves and wind can help speed the turnover if the surface temp is close to 39F. This past week water temp was 62 F. Fall turnover is not going to happen for a long time yet. When water temps are in the low 40's, then we can start speculating about turnover as temps vary between large/small, deep/shallow lakes and reservoirs.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Water is its most dense at 39 degrees F or 4 degrees C. The surface must cool to or below 39F for turnover to occur. Waves and wind can help speed the turnover if the surface temp is close to 39F. This past week water temp was 62 F. Fall turnover is not going to happen for a long time yet. When water temps are in the low 40's, then we can start speculating about turnover as temps vary between large/small, deep/shallow lakes and reservoirs.


agreed... the crappie i am catching now at Ceasars Creek are still in groups , and mostly in less than 10' of water, if memory serves me right, I did not see a turnover at Caesars until sometime in November last year


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> Water is its most dense at 39 degrees F or 4 degrees C. *The surface must cool to or below 39F for turnover to occur. *Waves and wind can help speed the turnover if the surface temp is close to 39F. This past week water temp was 62 F. Fall turnover is not going to happen for a long time yet. When water temps are in the low 40's, then we can start speculating about turnover as temps vary between large/small, deep/shallow lakes and reservoirs.


The above is partly true. I'm not going to debate the influence of the turnover on fishing success just that the bolded sentence warrants explanation. It _could_ be correct if the lower stratified layer of the lake were ~39 degrees but at this latitude area impoundments are not quite that cold. All that's required for turnover to begin to transpire is for the temperature of the upper layer (assuming there is an upper layer) to approximate the temperature of the lower layer. 

One can visually see this in the 2014 temperature study for Alum Creek lake below. It appears in that year the lake was no longer stratified, or said differently that it "turned over," sometime in September at 17C/63F. 

This corroborates a call I had with the Huntington District Water Management in September where I was informed that because of the mild summer this year, they were already observing turnover, or destratification, in some lakes at the north end of the district range. 

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wq/acs_tem_avg.jpg


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I fish quite a few ponds that are aerated and haven't noticed any difference in catches. Drop shot works wonders right now, and in the morning and evening top water is popping!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> The above is partly true. I'm not going to debate the influence of the turnover on fishing success just that the bolded sentence warrants explanation. It _could_ be correct if the lower stratified layer of the lake were ~39 degrees but at this latitude area impoundments are not quite that cold. All that's required for turnover to begin to transpire is for the temperature of the upper layer (assuming there is an upper layer) to approximate the temperature of the lower layer.
> 
> One can visually see this in the 2014 temperature study for Alum Creek lake below. It appears in that year the lake was no longer stratified, or said differently that it "turned over," sometime in September at 17C/63F.
> 
> ...


Agree...turnover doesn't necessarily have to happen in the spring, fall, or at all. It can happen anytime throughout the year...or not at all depending on weather, temps. and depth of impoundment. And in some cases, again depending on impoundment and conditions,can happen several times a year.


----------

